# So I bought a book about cleaning and organizing



## Cat Dancer (Dec 30, 2008)

A good book too. And I've lost it!! Who does things like this. :crazy: ME.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: So I bought a book about cleaning and organzing*

:lol: -that's funny.  And truly in keeping with the kind of thing I would do! 

I love those books Cat dancer...Now if I would only pay more attention when i was reading them...


----------



## white page (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: So I bought a book about cleaning and organzing*



Cat Dancer said:


> A good book too. And I've lost it!! Who does things like this. :crazy: ME.



the pink unicorn  Cat Dancer ,  this is the naughty creature who makes all our white linen pink in the washing machine , who loses one of our favourite socks , who steals our books , and hides them in the fridge !


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: So I bought a book about cleaning and organzing*

He he. It is funny.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: So I bought a book about cleaning and organzing*

I like that WP - does the pink Unicorn also make a mess in my home and forget to pick up after itself?:dimples:


----------



## white page (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: So I bought a book about cleaning and organzing*

You bet it does , it's been sneaking about my home for ages , I believe it waits for me to leave a room and then hides things .


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: So I bought a book about cleaning and organzing*

:lol:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: So I bought a book about cleaning and organzing*

He he. That's funny about a pink unicorn. So that's what happened to it and the socks.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: So I bought a book about cleaning and organzing*

Absolutely Cat Dancer - let's go with that...I don't mind sharing my home.  Do you?


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: So I bought a book about cleaning and organzing*

No, not at all.  :lol:


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: So I bought a book about cleaning and organzing*

Pink Unicorns?
Reminds me of pixies and sprites.

What's the name of your book CD?
I could really use it!!!

:budgie:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: So I bought a book about cleaning and organzing*

He he. If I find it I'll let you know the name of it. Or if I remember it.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: So I bought a book about cleaning and organzing*

CD... your an angelic "schnook" with good intent


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: So I bought a book about cleaning and organzing*

LOL!!!  I like that.


----------



## white page (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: So I bought a book about cleaning and organzing*

:blush:  errrhmmm sorry Cat Dancer I borrowed it :reading:
and then the pink unicorn hid it


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: So I bought a book about cleaning and organzing*

:lol: - darn that unicorn!


----------



## white page (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: So I bought a book about cleaning and organzing*



> Do not protect yourself by a fence, but rather by your friends.~ Czech Proverb



BTW  love the signature Jazzey , very apt !!!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: So I bought a book about cleaning and organzing*

...I found it because of our conversation WP....


----------



## white page (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: So I bought a book about cleaning and organzing*

:friends::airkiss:


----------



## Mari (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh dear, that is so ironic CD that I laughed into tears. :blush: Sorry :heart: Mari


> If I find it I'll let you know the name of it.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 31, 2008)

The pink unicorn visits me all the time :blush:

Sometimes I think it is my mom who picks things up or tries to clean up.  I have an organized mess, I know where everything is, usually....:lol:

Although I will go to get something and forget what I am looking for or why I went to a certian room :blush:


----------



## adaptive1 (Dec 31, 2008)

That is funny, story of my life, though

sigh

I bought a book on procrastination and I have yet to get around to reading it

I also have been waiting to read the Power of Now for quite a long time now, it is sitting on my coffee table, guess it doesnt mean the power of right now.....

Also, a book on positive thinking but I dont see the point of reading it, it won't do any good anyway..ha ha

Is it any wonder I never get anything done?


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 31, 2008)

I blame my budgies if anything goes missing they are very good at taking and hiding things


----------

